
Could Apple Be Your Next Phone Company? - mjfern
http://gigaom.com/2011/02/10/could-apple-be-your-next-phone-company/
======
nika
I sure hope so. I trust apple more than google, microsoft, at&t and verizon
combined. Every one of those other companies has betrayed my trust at one
point or another, and in some cases- microsoft and AT&T, has defrauded me.

Nice thing about libel laws is that the truth is an ultimate defense, so I can
say they have defrauded me, and just hope they decide to sue me... love to
have my day in court.

